# Finally found my HG shampoo & conditioner!!!



## girly_girl (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm so Excited....I've been buying tons &amp; tons of S&amp;C trying to find the best. I had to try out a lot but finally have found my HG. It's healthy Sexy chocolate soy milk shampoo &amp; conditioner!! I also love the regular Shampoo, but choc. is the best. I've had it for a while, but had the need to try others before declaring it HG. I went to the mall this week looking for more of it because I got the last bottle they had at the local salon, but nobody had it. They had a few HSH products, but said they all quit carrying this line because there was not enough sales of it. I currently have my stylist calling her supply store to see if she can get me a gallon of it. All I have right now is the 13.5oz. and it will be gone soon.




I know I can get the liter for 34.95 but hope to get a better deal on the gallon. It would make my day if she can get me a gallon at a deal!! Sorry to ramble just wanted to share my happiness with everyone!!



Wondering how many others are using this!?!?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't personally use this but congratulations! It always feels good to find an HG anthing lol


----------



## greeneyedangel (Apr 19, 2008)

yippee! so happy for ya! hope u find more


----------



## x33cupcake (Apr 21, 2008)

i've never tried this. maybe i should give it a shot


----------

